# 5 Gallon tank heater



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

I recently setup a 5 gallon guppy tank. I need to find a good small heater for it. I'm specifically looking at these three.

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp56998/si4135328/cl0/ht10submersibleheater

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp56998/si3277144/cl0/marineland10wminiheater

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18534/si1380062/cl0/stealthproheater25watt

I have a lab thermometer in there so it should be accurate, I read that the first one may have a preset that is a bit too high but I should be able to catch that problem.

I'm reading quite a bit about the Marineland heaters stuck on (heating the water to +38C) and "exploding", anyone have these problems in the past? Also the product info says the stealth heater has a light but people in the reviews say it doesn't?

Thanks


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I need a 5 gallon heater as well so if anyone finds some for cheap please contact or post here


----------



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

I've been doing some reading I might get the Stealth pro, it seems the case of exploding heater got duplicated across many forums. It also seams to only effect the higher wattage one's, I've noticed the higher wattage ones are only about 2x longer, so that might mean the heater get's much hotter then the 25 watt one and should in theory have a much lower chance of exploding. 

Now I'm still a little concerned about the heater getting stuck on though, I did some math and it appears that the water will increase 1 C every hour with no heat loss, which means it will probably only go up 0.8 C every hour wost case scenario, this is with a 25 watt heater in a 5 gallon tank, could someone please verify my math?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

The room temperature affects the heat loss as well, the bigger the difference between the air and the water temperature you set makes a difference.


----------



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

I looked up the thermal conductivity of glass, it says 0.025. So if I follow this "Thermal conductivity is measured in watts per kelvin per metre (W·K−1·m−1). Multiplied by a temperature difference (in kelvins, K) and an area (in square metres, m2), and divided by a thickness (in metres, m) the thermal conductivity predicts the power loss (in watts, W) through a piece of material." 

With a temperature delta of 5 kelvin and 10 kelvin. Glass thickness 0.005 meters, and 0.2 meters squared of glass.

For a temperature delta of 5 kelvin = heat loss of 5 watts. 

For a temperature delta of 10 kelvin = heat loss of 10 watts. 

For worst case scenario we will go for 5 watts of heat loss. So we assume we have a 20 watt heater stuck on. 

Which means an increase of 0.89 C per hour. 

We are lucky that the heat loss for this calculation = temperature delta. Which tell's us the maximum temp the water will reach in 20 C house is 45 C. 

0.89 C tells me if the heater is stuck on for 6 hours the water will be about 30 C, and at 12 hours about 34 C. So pretty much, no fish will survive past 6 hours (86F). 

Does my math look right? Also am I just paranoid?


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I like these ones...

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18534/si1382454/cl0/hydorminiheater75watt


----------



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

I thought those one's were not temperature controlled?

I've been doing some research on the Stealth pro's, has anyone have any problems with it being stuck on? That's my main concern about it, it says it's electronically controlled so there's no risk of flash welding the bi-metallic strip to the contact but when electronics are right next to a heating element you never know.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I use the non-Pro Stealths (25 and 50w) for my 5 and 10 gallon tanks.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Darkknight512 said:


> I thought those one's were not temperature controlled?
> 
> I've been doing some research on the Stealth pro's, has anyone have any problems with it being stuck on? That's my main concern about it, it says it's electronically controlled so there's no risk of flash welding the bi-metallic strip to the contact but when electronics are right next to a heating element you never know.


they aren't but they raise your tank by 5 degrees... 
I should have read your post so I dono what you are doing  teehee...


----------



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

I might go buy the Stealth Pro tomorrow, I'm just scared of it being stuck on and heating the water for hours on end. I'm also wondering if some of these problems are from people not unplugging the heater when changing the water, being an electronics guy myself I know what +80C can do to any IC. 

Does anyone know he length of the 25 watt Stealth Pro? I'm reading everything from 7.5" to 8.5", I only have a little under 7.5 inch's of vertical water. I was going to get a Jager but realized that it is 9" long.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I think if you are worried about over heating the tank... set the heater to a degree or 2 maybe 3 under, just in case... when doing WC, i always unplug ALL my equipment... well I just unplug the power bar it's in. .


----------



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

The heater will probably not be set higher then about 23C, the main reason I'm getting a heater is because we like to set the heat to 18C when everyone is away at school which means the house temp. drops down to about 17.5C at about 2 PM.

I'll be sure to unplug it when changing the water (electrocution is another concern, I flash welded a screwdriver to a battery when working on my robotics team's robot, it was low voltage but *+200* amps), I'm very picky about procedures =P.

Does anyone know the length of the 25 Wat Stealth Pro?


----------



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

Unfortunately Big Als ran out of the heaters, they told me they can send it from another store, however I forgot to ask how long that would take, does anyone have any experience with this store to store transfer thing?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Darkknight512 said:


> The heater will probably not be set higher then about 23C, the main reason I'm getting a heater is because we like to set the heat to 18C when everyone is away at school which means the house temp. drops down to about 17.5C at about 2 PM.
> 
> I'll be sure to unplug it when changing the water (electrocution is another concern, I flash welded a screwdriver to a battery when working on my robotics team's robot, it was low voltage but *+200* amps), I'm very picky about procedures =P.
> 
> Does anyone know the length of the 25 Wat Stealth Pro?


  God.. damn.. you're lucky you didn't get KO'ed there. IIRC the human body can take up to 6A before cardiac arrest. That source is from Mythbusters and also Machines of Malice.


----------



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

Yes, I am now much more cautious around electricity. 

I just got an email back from Big Als saying they cannot find a Stealth Pro, is the Stealth just as good?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I got the Hydor http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp56998/si1319424/cl0/hydortheosubmersibleheater25watt which works well in 5.5gal tanks. It is ~7" IIRC from my prevoius research before buying it. Full temp adjust dial. If mounting on the diagonal it'll work well of standing up as well. 6months so far and no problems. Got it on the boxing day sale. IIRC $19 bucks. Not much choice in adjustable submersible heaters to fit smaller tanks. My 5.5gal is a standard size.


----------



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

Actually I'm wondering if the Hydor Theo's are good the reviews are kinda double sided, this thread is really scaring me... http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=302284. I kinda wish the Jager heaters would fit in my tank but its 9" tall... For some reason all the reviews of almost all heaters go downhill past 2009.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Just remember nothing lasts forever. Even diamonds as well. I can only speak from experience and the 6 months I've had the Theo. With electronics (consumer stuff like BestBuy/Futureshop) I find if it's going to fubar on you it'll do so in the burn in period of a week or such but after that if it oes not fubar up for a RMA then the item is likely to work it's normal use. I've heard something before from someone either on this forum or from ym forum browsing on many othjer forums that some people change thier heaters every 5 yrs for safety reasons. While the fish I keep are not as sensitive as others I do know a hot tank is still a hot tank and even fish that can take the hot water for a little bit would expire if you don't catch that in time. 

My Theo has been turning on and off regularly during the winter. I keep my tank in the laundry room for ease of access to the sink. That room is stable 15-16C in winter and I think ~+2C more then the winter temps during the warm months (I can't find my room thermometer to check on that data fo rthe summer temps). My dials are set at 21C and they seem to hold the temp according to the PennPlex thermometer I got from Wallys. I've also cross referenced with two IR laser thermometers. One Mastercraft low cost one and one rather expensive Extech with a tighter accuracy spec from Active Electronics. It seems my temp is holding ~+1 - +2C above dial setting on the Theo. I can live with that.

I have the 25W version. Never was a fan of the preset temp ones. I always liked adjustables as it was more flexiable should I need to jack up the temp for ich or when I want to try spawning something.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Darkknight512 said:


> Actually I'm wondering if the Hydor Theo's are good the reviews are kinda double sided, this thread is really scaring me... http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=302284. I kinda wish the Jager heaters would fit in my tank but its 9" tall... For some reason all the reviews of almost all heaters go downhill past 2009.


Is your tank a 5.5gal standard size? I've heard of poeple calling that size a 5gal and dropping the .5 on it Just asking for clarity.


----------



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

I would agree with the above when I talk about nearly any piece of electronic (If a PC component lasts a month it will probably last 20 years), but these heaters are reported to do funky things after about 6 months according to reviews.

It is 8", 8,5", 16" only glass measured, LxHxW

Edit: now that think of it the Jager might fit but I think they only sell 50w ones, so if it does fail I'm dead, not if it higher quality and doesn't fail then =/

I'm still a little scared of the heater being stuck on


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Darkknight512 said:


> I would agree with the above when I talk about nearly any piece of electronic (If a PC component lasts a month it will probably last 20 years), but these heaters are reported to do funky things after about 6 months according to reviews.
> 
> It is 8", 8,5", 16" only glass measured, LxHxW
> 
> ...


Well how sensitive are your fish? I forgot what you're putting in the 5 gal. Are you often away or are you always home to tend to the fish? Weekend adventurer?


----------



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

I'm actually just paranoid, and I fell bad for any loss of life. They are just guppies ($15 for 3?). Max about 1 day usually once a month. I am known to care for things like crazy so if it does fail I will probably notice quickly, but 50 W being dumped into a tank = 1.5C increase per hour, so 3 hours = 30C.

Edit: This puts me a bit at ease though, "Temperature preference: 65 to 75 degrees F, can withstand about 50 to 100 degrees F (60 to 90 for fancy varieties)"

Should I just go for it? I know the Jager heaters are 9" long, however I only have 8" of water, this picture tells me the line is about 1 inch from the top, http://www.seabay.org/articles/HTH/heater.jpg . However I don't know if some of the power line is included in the 9" measurement.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Dark,

Yah I feel the same about loss of life on the livestock but if it happens it happens but I try to keep that risk down but still not wanting to spend much as well. If the heater is submersible heater check if it has instructions about the placement. I know the Theo allows for vertical and horizontal positioning as per thier diagrams in the manual. If you really want the Jager at 50W why not use a few degrees lower then what you want and check the temps for your temp range and buffer a few C's for safety while balancing the fishes lowest temp rnge.



Darkknight512 said:


> I'm actually just paranoid, and I fell bad for any loss of life. They are just guppies ($15 for 3?). Max about 1 day usually once a month. I am known to care for things like crazy so if it does fail I will probably notice quickly, but 50 W being dumped into a tank = 1.5C increase per hour, so 3 hours = 30C.
> 
> Edit: This puts me a bit at ease though, "Temperature preference: 65 to 75 degrees F, can withstand about 50 to 100 degrees F (60 to 90 for fancy varieties)"
> 
> Should I just go for it? I know the Jager heaters are 9" long, however I only have 8" of water, this picture tells me the line is about 1 inch from the top, http://www.seabay.org/articles/HTH/heater.jpg . However I don't know if some of the power line is included in the 9" measurement.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Darkknight512 said:


> I've been doing some research on the Stealth pro's, has anyone have any problems with it being stuck on? That's my main concern about it, it says it's electronically controlled so there's no risk of flash welding the bi-metallic strip to the contact but when electronics are right next to a heating element you never know.


^
All heaters can stick on. I don't believe that for a second.

OP:

Don't buy a heater you can not adjust the temperature on. There's no point. No heater is well enough made these days to actually do 78 at 78. I guarantee you if you buy one of those preset to 78 heaters, it might do 79 or 80 or 76.


----------



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> ^
> All heaters can stick on. I don't believe that for a second.
> 
> OP:
> ...


I just went and got a Jager, if it sticks then I guess it sticks and hope for the best. I just calibrated it, it's holding 26C right now, exactly what the lab thermometer says, I just turned it down a notch, hopefully holding the tank at 25C.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Darkknight512 said:


> I just went and got a Jager, if it sticks then I guess it sticks and hope for the best. I just calibrated it, it's holding 26C right now, exactly what the lab thermometer says, I just turned it down a notch, hopefully holding the tank at 25C.


Most people don't know about the yank and rotate calibration thing. I didn't think it was on the instructions any more.


----------



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Most people don't know about the yank and rotate calibration thing. I didn't think it was on the instructions any more.


It's not labeled under calibration and I noticed the manual referred to the tab as blue but it is now gray, maybe I have an older manual?


----------

